#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  07.04 - 14.04.15 Церемония долгой жизни для Гарчена Ринпоче

## Чагна Дордже

*7 апреля*
19:00 - 22:00 
Посвящение Белой Тары и учение по практике
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rerAWR9B1z4

*8 апреля*
00:00 - 03:00 
Практика Белой Тары и накопление мантр
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jHDiDk3__4

19:00 - 22:00 
Учение по практике Белой Тары, практика, накопление мантр
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsFJWfeNg7Q

*9 апреля*
00:00 - 03:00
Учение по практике Белой Тары, практика, накопление мантр
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePt3Pgrp2Yw

19:00 - 22:00 
Учение по практике Белой Тары, практика, накопление мантр
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S5Z4L7nzh0

*10 апреля*
00:00 - 03:00
Учение по практике Белой Тары, практика, накопление мантр
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ZhOIK-Jd0

*11 апреля*
05:00 - 07:30
Посвящение Намгьялмы
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zUWOmQ7ImE

19:00 - 22:00
Практика накопления 1,000 подношений Намгьялме
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTQIwKObU_k

*12 августа*
00:00 - 03:00
Практика накопления 1,000 подношений Намгьялме
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROtzI5PQoc4

19:00 - 22:00
Теншуг (ритуал долгой жизни) с практикой садханы Амитаюса
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHgMlslicw0

*13 августа*
00:00 - 03:00
Теншуг (ритуал долгой жизни) с практикой садханы Амитаюса
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td_-RxxyY6U

*14 августа*
20:00 - 22:00
Празднование дня рождения Гарчена Ринпоче практикой Лама Чопа и Цога
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w0HzWU-boY

Источник: http://www.gargon.org/rinchencholing...0streaming.htm

----------

Chhyu Dorje (06.04.2015), Kit (04.04.2015), Гошка (04.04.2015), Дордже (04.04.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.04.2015)

----------


## Kit

У вас время московское?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> У вас время московское?


Да, сейчас укажу в посте. Упс, не могу отредактировать. Но в любом случае, для трансляций указано время московское.

----------

Kit (06.04.2015)

----------


## Kit

Новая сслыка на утренюю трансляцию: https://plus.google.com/events/c02lc...pfgfs2spf37s1k
(которая по Москве с 19.00 до 22.00)

----------

Дордже (08.04.2015)

----------

